# [SOLVED] All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been having this for quite a while and i can't seem to figure it out, I'm playing call of duty 4 and everything is smoothe, no lag or anything like that. whenever i join a room i run for abou 2 seconds then i lag and pizel jump for about 2 seconds then everything is smoothe for about 10 minutes until 10 minutes later, when i think there is a lot of airsupport and heli support calls, i skyrocket for a second 400 ping then im stuck at like 80-10, im usually 56 ping while gaming, so im confused, how can i fix this???

Im on windows vista 32 bit.
nvidia 9500m gs
intel centrino
3 gb of ram.
Acer Aspire 6920g.
hope that helps.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

can you try lower the game's settings to low


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

makes it worse, when i lower the settings it says like uses recommended settings, teaking can result in poor performance.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

can you check your temperatures?

use everest if it helps
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

GPU-Z fro graphics temps
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1281/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.3.0.html

you might want to buy a can a compressed this could just be a heat issue with a bunch of dust in your laptop


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

well its a laptop O_O., kinda hard to clean it i dont like takng laptops apart.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

you can just unscrew the bottom parts of the laptop and spay a can of compressed air or just spray the compressed air in the vents in the side

laptops need to be cleanedjust like desktops and cleaning ahould be done about once a month or so for laptops since they don't have the sucking power of fans that are on desktops

please check your temps with the programs I mentioned above


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

well im going to spray it for the heck of it, anyways i dont lag while im offline so it has to be something with my internet...werid i never had this problem, how would i know if anything like AV is useing my internet connection cause that could be lagging me?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

It is recommended that you stop all downloads and bandwidth consuming applications on your connection before you start an online game.

Please do a test at this site with no programs running on ANY computer in the house to determine you internet speed. Please let us know too! :grin:

EDIT: To see what programs are connected to the internet, you can download and run CurrPorts. It displays TCP connections and their respective programs.

LISTENING means waiting for an incoming connection.
ESTABLISHED means an active connection is in progress.
TIME WAIT means a connection has finished.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

well my bro won't get off his computer lol hes dong homework. anyways here is my results...
(hope this img file works)








hey if it doesn't here is my direct link 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/375858924.png


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

well I have no lag on call of duty 4 and my download speed is around 4mb/s and upload is around 650kb/s


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

well did you forward ports?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All of a sudden cod4 lag and it makes me very laggy*

moderator can delet this, i fixed the problem...it was my stupid vents...clogged with dust.


----------



## Goku93 (Dec 22, 2008)

I had this problem too not so long ago. If you get it again just turn of punkbuster. rename the pb folder inside the cod4 folder to disabled_pb to fully turn it off. Hope this helps if you get the problem again. (I had it on my pc, not laptop)


----------

